# pc game unofficial ports to Android



## jamespoo (Dec 2, 2019)

anybody know of a list of games that have been unofficially ported to android i only know of half life 1 and quake 3


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2019)

How ported is ported? Because there are plenty of ways to virtualise android, and a few things that do something closer to paravirtualisation or use the virtualisation as a wrapper to make it a (usually quite large) straight executable.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2019)

Morrowind. 

You can play it via OpenMW. 

Bad Company 2 as well, i think.


----------

